# Can you help me to identify this fish? Please!



## Whatyonameizz (Nov 16, 2019)

View attachment 1


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Any hints from where you got him? Do you expect him to be a pure fish? Are those 3 spots or more like a diagonal line on the body?

Seems like Otopharynx. Lithobates has a yellow blaze but the body seems too stocky.


----------



## Whatyonameizz (Nov 16, 2019)

Hey is definitely a pure fish he was shipped to my lfs in a mixed bag of pure bred haps I was thinking like maybe he might be a lethrinops or like you said some sort of otopharynx. Time will tell. Unless told otherwise on here.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Naevochromis Chrysogaster was my other guess, but I don't know if they have that yellow forehead at that stage. Lethrinops doesn't seem likely.


----------

